# Exercise Pen



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

walexk said:


> I am getting a second Golden and am looking to get an exercise pen so that the puppy can be playing but still separated from Gable while they get used to each other. Does anyone have any recommendations as to a particular type? I have see the Midwest brand that is metal and then the plastic type that is also made for children. Would love to hear opinions on this.
> Thanks


 
The short little plastic ones that are made more for children may be good for very young puppies, but an 8-10 week puppy can scale that in a heartbeat. 

All our expens are 48 in tall and metal. Some puppies will even climb that and in that case, they do sell them with lids!


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

hvgoldens4 said:


> The short little plastic ones that are made more for children may be good for very young puppies, but an 8-10 week puppy can scale that in a heartbeat.
> 
> All our expens are 48 in tall and metal. Some puppies will even climb that and in that case, they do sell them with lids!


That is what I was afraid of. I will look at the taller ones. Still would love to hear others weigh in.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I used 36" metal ones with Mira. I had two and hooked them together. Eventually she was able to climb out, so I got a 46" pen and hooked it across the top. If you just have one pen you can buy canvas or metal lids for them. I have the canvas ones that I use for agility.

I bought my pens at Wire Dog Crate, Exercise Pens, Rawhide Bones, Chicken Dog Treats, Jerky, Pig Ears & Pee Training Pads

Here is a picture of Mira's pen before she came home.


----------



## Bogart (Nov 14, 2009)

A couple of years ago I bought a metal 48" high Playpen of off Craigslist. I couldn't resist to buy it for just in case. It was 40$. It has a door in it and it came so handy when Cooper moved in.
I put his crate (it's a 42" long one metal crate) in our Bedroom and he sleeps in it during the night. 
I can't move the crate around since it's so big and heavy so I put up the play pan in our family room. It took him a little longer to get used to it then the crate but now it's no trouble anymore. He never tried to climb out but he would stand upright and push against it. It never fell over or anything, he just moves it around alittle since it stands on tile floor and he lays against the wire.
A shorter one I wouldn't recomand. 
He has also more room when I have to leave him for a few hours and he goes right in for his treat. 
I also would put him in there when he was really over the top bity or wouldn't leave Bogart alone and I saw that Bogart got anoyed with him.
He would mellow right down and take a nap. 
He was still with us but couldn't get at us for a while. Sometimes one just needs a break from the sharp puppy teeth.


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

Bogart said:


> A couple of years ago I bought a metal 48" high Playpen of off Craigslist. I couldn't resist to buy it for just in case. It was 40$. It has a door in it and it came so handy when Cooper moved in.
> I put his crate (it's a 42" long one metal crate) in our Bedroom and he sleeps in it during the night.
> I can't move the crate around since it's so big and heavy so I put up the play pan in our family room. It took him a little longer to get used to it then the crate but now it's no trouble anymore. He never tried to climb out but he would stand upright and push against it. It never fell over or anything, he just moves it around alittle since it stands on tile floor and he lays against the wire.
> A shorter one I wouldn't recomand.
> ...


Thanks for the feedback. I am getting ready to buy but wasn't sure how tall to get it.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I have a plastic one that Tiki scaled at 8 weeks, so I use it for very young pups only. I have both 36 inch and 48 inch pens. I like the 36 inch ones for litters as I can bend over them to pick the pups up (since I am to hold to climb over the fence any more!). The 48 inch ones are good for older puppies/dogs.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

I put my young flat coat in an ex pen which he scaled fell off an injured his knee.... to this day his movement is wonkly... I do keep my wolfhound in an ex pen only because she doesn't fit in a crate... but honestly I would not keep a young pup in an ex pen ... I am with sallys only infants but I would put the pup in a crate.... 
just my two cents


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

She will still have a crate but the ex pen is for when we are keeping Gable away from the her and both will be supervised. Whenever we leave, which is not very often, she will be safely in a crate. I am overly cautious of both of their safety and would do nothing to endanger them.


----------



## MissKitty (Sep 29, 2011)

i got this one for our puppy we are getting in 1 month 








Target.com : Furniture, Baby, Electronics, Toys,...: Target

i got it for when we are home but but i need a quick place to put the puppy when i am not watching him!


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

Funny you should mention that one. I just purchased one very similar but it is a little taller. Here is the link for it.
Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

MissKitty said:


> i got this one for our puppy we are getting in 1 month
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That is only 26 in tall. I wouldn't look for that to contain him, for long, if at all. Many of our puppies can pretty much clear something that is 2 feet tall when they are 8 weeks old. JMHO but I would get something that is more of 48 in tall and if the puppy tries to scale that, make sure it is one you can buy a lid for.


----------



## Bogart (Nov 14, 2009)

I have been leaving Cooper in the exercise pan even when I leave the house. He hasn't ever tried to climb out and he does have more room in it then the inclosed Kennel that we have in our Bedroom. Now we even leave the Kennel door in the bedroom open so he has a choice of laying in the open door kennel or on the doggybed or anywhere in the bedroom.
The door is closed and he is doing well so far.


----------



## MissKitty (Sep 29, 2011)

hvgoldens4 said:


> That is only 26 in tall. I wouldn't look for that to contain him, for long, if at all. Many of our puppies can pretty much clear something that is 2 feet tall when they are 8 weeks old. JMHO but I would get something that is more of 48 in tall and if the puppy tries to scale that, make sure it is one you can buy a lid for.


 
wow i am shocked!!! okay i will return it and get something taller thank u!


----------



## goldprof (Oct 12, 2011)

Hey, Miss Kitty, I thought you wouldn't be bringing home a puppy until early February?!  What gives?


----------

